# Browning Twenty



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

Does anyone have any info on older Brownings? My wife bought a 20 gauge auto at an auction and all it says is twenty in fancy writing. Has scroll work on it, barrel says made in Belgium on one side, with ***special steel on the other side of the barrel. I think the barrel has been cut down, it is 25" from the tip to the chamber. It also appears to have had a rubberized butt plate instaled. The serial numbers are,
0z
37965

byrd


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

http://www.browning.com/customerservice/dategun/detail.asp?id=13

i didnt find that # but just glanced thru...


----------



## deadrabbit (Sep 15, 2011)

Its a browning a5

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I would like to see a picture of this gun because I can't find anything that matches. OZ makes no sense at all. I gave away my blue book so I have only been able to look on line but I do not think it is an A5. I tried to help but need more information. Feel free to PM me and I will call you if you leave your number.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes it's probably an A5. I have some books but a pic would be helpful. An A5 is like no other auto Browning. Any more info would also narrow it down. There are many variations of the A5. It could also be a B-2000.


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

I will try to load some pics tonight when I get home. I tried Saturday, but could not get on to OGF for some reason.


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

I am pc challenged, so lets see if these pics show up.


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

I guess I am not as challenged as I thought. Though my wife might say different.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

looks identicle to my 1958 A-5 light 12...interested in selling??? pm me if so, it would look great with my other one!


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Look up Browning Auto 5 -- the site has a owners manual for this gun, and a few others.


http://stevespages.com/page7b.htm

Buzzy -- That A-5 would make a sweet dove gun.

If the barrel has been cut, it can be fixed to take screw in chokes.


http://www.browning.com/customerservice/dategun/detail.asp?id=13 
ooops--- old info, sorry


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

looks like an old humpback for sure.


----------

